# Allergic to Lanolin..



## heket (Nov 18, 2003)

Any suggestions on what I can use other than Lasinoh? Being allergic to wool, I found out the hard way that this also gives me rashes.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

I am allergic to it oo and I too had to find out the hard way!

My midwife told me to use vit. E oil instead.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

I am allergic to it too and I too had to find out the hard way!

My midwife told me to use vit. E oil instead.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

You can pump or hand express your own milk and put it on. It is healing, hypoallergenic and the fats in it are moisturizing.

For hand expression instructions try doing a search...Chele Marmet (sp?) is one famous LC who has instructions in some bf books and maybe on the web at
http://www.lalecheleague.org
or
http://www.kellymom.com


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Olive oil also works great and combats yeast as well if you're having yeast problems.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Did you know Lansinoh is supposed to be hypo-allergenic? You might actually be able to use it.

http://www.lansinoh.com/A-How%20We%20Got%20Started.htm

Quote:

Over the years I became aware of concerns related to some refinements of lanolin and I also learned that the technology existed to refine lanolin to a level of purity that had never been offered before. This process represented a breakthrough in lanolin refining technology and I was determined to deliver this ultra pure lanolin to breastfeeding mothers.

The result of that determination is Lansinoh Brand Lanolin, the world's purest, safest lanolin. Created especially for breastfeeding mothers utilizing a patented refining process, Lansinoh is 100% ultra pure modified lanolin and does not have to be removed prior to breastfeeding. There is no water to dilute its effectiveness and no additives of any kind to irritate sensitive skin. Even those women who may be allergic to wool or other refinements of lanolin, may use Lansinoh with complete confidence of safety.
Oh. Woops. I reread your post and saw you broke out to it anyway. Oh well, I guess it depends on the degree of sensitivity.


----------



## cwaddick (Oct 16, 2002)

I used Vitamin E oil.

You can buy it in a little 1 oz. bottle from the pharmacy and apply it directly to your nipples. That's what I did. I then used the rest of the bottle for cuts, scrapes, rashes, burns.

Also, if you are already taking Vitamin E supplements, these vitamins usually come in oil filled capsules. Use a needle to pierce the capsule and use as many drops as you need. I also did this. I found that the quality of the Vit. E oil was higher. The hole in the capsule tends to reseal itself, so you can use one capsule a week.

A thought: I think it is incredibly irresponsible to recommend lanisol on nipples. Lanisol is a derivative of sheep's wool, and does not belong on the human body, particularly because it tends to be high in pesticide concentrates (since conventionally-raised sheep are dipped in pesticides). Moreover, Vitamin E is a cheaper and more effective alternative for everyone, not just people who are allergic to the wool product or who are vegan.

I highly recommend Vitamin E oil. It is actually good for your baby too!

I think there are other good alternatives to using sheep's lanolin, but I can't remember what they are right now.

-- Caitlin


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by cwaddick_
*
A thought: I think it is incredibly irresponsible to recommend lanisol on nipples. Lanisol is a derivative of sheep's wool, and does not belong on the human body, particularly because it tends to be high in pesticide concentrates (since conventionally-raised sheep are dipped in pesticides). Moreover, Vitamin E is a cheaper and more effective alternative for everyone, not just people who are allergic to the wool product or who are vegan.
*
Perhaps you'd like to take it up with LLL International, which has been endorsing it for about 10 years?

Lansinoh is a refined derivative of an oil produced by a mammals body. You do not have to kill a sheep to shear its wool, and then soak the lanolin off it.

JMO.


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

I couldn't use Lansinoh either. I've just got that sensitive skin - once it got irritated by latching problems, ANYTHING I put on irritated it more. This is quite common actually - things you might not have a problem with, become a problem when your skin is ALREADY irritated.

I used olive oil. I think I read somewhere not to use Vit E because it's one of those fat soluble vitamins that could be toxic to the baby if they ingest enough of it.

I wouldn't think pesticides in Lansinoh would be an issue seeing it's a highly purified product.

Dr. Jay Gordon recommends jojoba oil because it's supposed to have a fat profile closest to human sebum.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

*Vitamin E oil is NOT safe.*
Your baby should not be ingesting any extra amounts at all!According to Dr. Hale:
http://peach.ease.lsoft.com/scripts/...t&P=R6869&I=-3

I use a food based oil, olive or coconut, b/c I think sheep fat is icky and not meant to be eaten.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

When I was pumping I used olive oil to lube the pump parts to make it feel better. I was told by the LC that olive oil is great for brain development and won't hurt the baby at all. It's easy to apply if you put it in an oil spritzer and just spray it on as needed.

Darshani


----------



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

yep, olive oil... oh & the spritzer is a great idea!


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

www.earthmamaangelbaby.com
has a nipple butter that is lanolin free. I hear great things about it and can't wait to try it myself!


----------



## mom2tig99Nroo03 (Apr 24, 2003)

i would probably stick with a couple drops of breastmilk, and if you are real sore/irritated, maybe some breastsheels to keep your nipples from being irritated by your clothes.


----------



## Mama2Xander (Jul 3, 2004)

I found some cream that worked great, it was calendula in an olive oil base. It's locally made by a WAHM. I don't have a link for it right now but if I find one I'll post it. It's called "Bosom Belly Bum Butter" or something like that. We still use it sometimes if ds's bum is looking a little red and it clears up with one application. It was very healing for sore nipples too! Ds did not like the lanolin.


----------



## CherylE (Oct 9, 2003)

I used olive oil - I was told to do that by a lactation consultant when my twins were in the NICU and I was pumping. It also helps with yeast. I actually so "salad nipples" for yeast olive oil with a touch of vinegar in a little spritzer. I just just olive oil for sore nipples.

Oh - I'm also allergic to Lanoish/lanolin. Foudn that out the hard way too with my firstborn. I can't use anything wool either - no wool socks, wool pants/sweaters/blankets or I break out.

Also wanted to 2nd the vented breastsheild to kepp clothing away and let air in for the nipples to heal. Avent sells them. They've helped me a lot also.


----------



## puppymom (Jul 24, 2004)

I had the same issues with Lansinoh. I went to a bf'ing specialty store nearby, and they got me hooked on Motherlove's Nipple Cream. It is olive oil-based, with some other fabulous ingredients. You can order it online.

I've been using that for 10M, but am also looking to try the Eart Mama cream mentioned above. I'm looking for something a little more healing now. the ML is very soothing, though.

HTH!


----------

